# Real ale pubs with or near campsites



## bigfoot

Just received my good beer guide from CAMRA yesterday. Got me thinking what about a list of real ale pubs with campsites,or a campsite close by (must be within the mean staggering distance!).
Any takers?


----------



## artona

Hi

Little Staughton there is Top End Farm. Lovely pub in the village although it is a half mile walk/stagger :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## bigfoot

1/2 mle is the maximum MSD. Ta.


----------



## chapter

the tudor inn near slimbridge camra winner last year and a great campsite 
also the may be a few more on here http://www.westcountrypubs.com/pubs/1268/
http://www.thecotswoldgateway.co.uk/tudor-caravan-park-campsite-cgi002.htm


----------



## bognormike

CCC site near Devizes; 3 magpies within 100 yards. Good food & Wadworths ales (including 6X (drool)).


----------



## chapter

also this one on exemoor just off of the M5 j27 link rd to barnstable
http://www.blackcockinn.com/


----------



## bigfoot

Great responses have stayed at all those mentioned except the Black Cock inn. I wonder if CAMRA would be prepared to do a book after all it only requires an extra question or two when they compile their good beer guide?


----------



## Suenliam

Being married to a CAMRA member, we would never be at home if the guide included adjacent campsites. Second thoughts - that may be a way to get out more often :lol: 

Sue


----------



## bigfoot

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## 100167

bognormike said:


> CCC site near Devizes; 3 magpies within 100 yards. Good food & Wadworths ales (including 6X (drool)).


 .... and even better (and cheaper) is that the 3 Magpies itself has its own field with hook-ups. Showers are a bit basic, but it's a fraction of the CCC site cost, quieter than the CCC site, and nearer to the beer .....

I shall be returning to this thread frequently, and shall be making notes - good real-ale pubs within walking distance of the van are essential to any good holiday. Keep the recommendations flowing, please!

Steve & Sue

(CAMRA member no 25729)

("Beer - the cause of, and solution to, all life's problems". Homer Simpson)


----------



## johng1974

hi Bigfoot

there was a posting here a few months ago about pubs which would do overnights in their carparks ? 

they signed up to a list .. i will see if i can dig it out


----------



## bigfoot

Thanks Steve and Sue. I thought this would be useful to forum members as they appreciate the finer things in life. Awaiting a response from CAMRA. This could be an addition to the guide. Although I did have a fall out with the local branch some years ago. A pal of mine ran a pub and specialised in real ale,or as he preferred artisan ale. But as it was a favourite with motorbike enthusiasts they refused to put it in the book. Sad really as his beer was the best ever and some really obscure brewers.
Johng 1974 It has to be real ale not the pasteurised clincal beer please.


----------



## johng1974

cant find the posting... 

8O


----------



## 100167

Thanks for starting this one off, Bigfoot. I think CAMRA's like most clubs - a few individuals dominate the branch meetings and as a result some funny choices get in, or are kept out, of the Guide. I use the guide all the time and go straight to it before booking a site - it's essential reading. However, as I know from my own patch (Leeds) some rubbish gets in and sometimes the best pubs are left out, depending on who's friends with the local Branch at the moment!

So personal recommendations are best.

While I'm at it - I'll chip in with one of my suggestions. The Pheasant Inn, Harmby, Leyburn (Nth Yorks) has its own caravan field and is very close to the CC site, Leyburn. Real Ale (Black Sheep and Theakston's), very small, no food, not open all day, but very friendly. You can pass an interesting evening just listening to the gossip of the local landowners and trainers - they're very big on racehorses round there.

(Visitor there went to the bar and asked for a bottle of Becks (HA!). Landlord sucks in his breath and says "ee, nay ..... for sophistication like that tha'll have to try Bedale")

Steve & Sue


----------



## johng1974

got it !

here


----------



## eddievanbitz

The Black Cock is great, the others have gone in my little black book! I have bookmarked this for future reference!

This is MHF working at it's very best, the height of mans ability to share and pool information for the common good.

Stuff RVToady and global warming and floods, who cares that Browhills have, or haven't, given good service, does it matter a jot that Strikeback is the best motorhome alarm on the market and the others are shallow imitations or vice versa these things are really not important in the grand scheme of things.

What is important is which pubs sell proper beer, and even better which ones have camp sites outside, or at least, within staggering distance! (and a personal favourite of mine) which ones do a Sunday ham egg and chips to set me up for the drive home back to reality!


----------



## bigfoot

I started this thread when I received the latest good beer guide. Because the memsahib and I went to Carog over Easter sans kids. We used to go to Carrog regularly and camp in the grounds of St. Davids College. I was disappointed when I went to the local pub in the village. They do say you should never return-how true. Keep 'em coming all good stuff.
My favourite is The Tan Hill,the highest pub in England. Although it isn't a campsite proper you can park outside and stay in the van. Neccessary after a pint or four of Riggwelter!!


----------



## sallytrafic

Topic duly bookmarked.

Has to be seriously good beer to distract me from my nearest pub the Wyndham Arms Salisbury, where Summer Lightning started from, in the days when they made it in the garage under the pub.

Had some 6X in Devizes almost adjacent to the brewery a week or so ago not a patch on the 6X in Salisbury funny that. 

Doreen's daughter is undergoing training in Shepard Neame ATM so I'm learning those, quite like Spitfire Premium but I've yet to try their Spring Summer and Autumn Hop Ales.


----------



## johng1974

Late red nice .. Shep N (think)


----------



## sallytrafic

Yep that's one of them.


----------



## bognormike

eddievanbitz said:


> The Black Cock is great, the others have gone in my little black book! I have bookmarked this for future reference!
> 
> This is MHF working at it's very best, the height of mans ability to share and pool information for the common good.
> 
> Stuff RVToady and global warming and floods, who cares that Browhills have, or haven't, given good service, does it matter a jot that Strikeback is the best motorhome alarm on the market and the others are shallow imitations or vice versa these things are really not important in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> What is important is which pubs sell proper beer, and even better which ones have camp sites outside, or at least, within staggering distance! (and a personal favourite of mine) which ones do a Sunday ham egg and chips to set me up for the drive home back to reality!


Stirring stuff, Eddie. promote the advancement of good ales. None of this drinking fizzy lager out of the bottle with a slice of lime stuck in the top, let's have more proper beer. And while we're at it, here's one I was at in September last year
sibton white horse
very good restaurant, not cheap, but good ales as well. Nice CL, best to book.
I think Olley first posted the site.


----------



## sallytrafic

Always remember if you are entering a site into the campsite database to mention the beer if applicable. Especially in UK or Belgium, not so important in Ireland or Germany, for different reasons beer there seems uniformly good 

If there is enough interest I will ask Nuke to add a place to mention food and drink specifically in the database and I will trawl though adding them.


----------



## eddievanbitz

Bogormike, I have to come clean, I have been known to drink Desperados, with a slice of lime in the neck  But only when it is very cold (the bottle) and very hot (the sun)

I atone for this crime by drinking double the amount of 6X when I get home. Having said that I emailed oldest Son last year "On way back should be in time for BBQ tonight! Please go to Sainsburys and get a couple of trays of 6X as have a couple of mates with us! Also get etc etc.

Got home to find BBQ all sorted steaks ready Ice buckets, BBQ lit, but to my horror two trays of Castlemain XXXX Arrgghhhhhhhhhhh 8O


----------



## sallytrafic

eddievanbitz said:


> clipped.......(and a personal favourite of mine) which ones do a Sunday ham egg and chips to set me up for the drive home back to reality!


REALITY: an illusion caused by lack of alcohol


----------



## sallytrafic

Is the CC site at Totnes still going? If it is that is just across the river from the TOTNES Steam Packet Inn which used (in 2005) to serve some excellent stuff dog friendly as well.


----------



## eddievanbitz

Frank Glad to report both up and running! The Steam Packet having an excellent cellar and some interesting soft drinks as well for the kids! 

WARNING The pub next to Steamer Quay CC site serves plastic beer and fizzy stuff 8O


----------



## bigfoot

Frank
My best mate lives in Winterbourne Gunner and he is a CAMRA fanatic.
When I visit we delight in the sampling of Hopback and Summer Lightning.
We have a good local brewer in the form of Cains they even do a continental style double Bock which is superb. another local brew is called Wobbly Bob. some enlightened landlords further afield sell it.


----------



## asprn

Some members attended the meet at Brandy Wharf, Lincs - small CL next to the river, next to the Brandy Wharf Cider Centre.  Seriously knock-out stuff (attended a campsite fight two nights ago - even the protaginists acknowledged it was the cider & shook hands whilst still inebriated...)

Nice if you like cider.

Dougie.


----------



## G2EWS

Years ago as a caravan owner, we used to have the good beer guide in one hand and the CL site guide in the other. We came across some great places.

With regards to 6X and Wadworths, it is in my opinion a horrible beer locally and always gives me tummy problems. But when you drink it the other side of the country it is great!

London Pride - good! Anyone who visits me in the MH will get a liberal dose of this!

Love bottled Speckled Hen but do not like it on tap or in the tin!

Beer, wine mmmmm

Chris


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Coming from Up'North and living in scotland aive got a starange taste in beer. best pint ever - Youngers No3 in Oban, sadly they dont sell it anymore. Worst pint ever - some swill in Manchester - nearly got filled in when I spat it out and swore.

London pride, tanglefoot - hard to beat

Bubblehead


----------



## eddievanbitz

Ahh London Pride :love4: 

I tend not to do rallies but would be the first to sign up for a Fullers Factory Tour in London.


----------



## 98918

Dolton Caravan Park The Square Dolton Nth Devon, Right in village 
3 Pubs within 600 yds one right outside entrance Lovevly site :redhotevil:


----------



## Hampshireman

We are looking for a pub at a site or one nearby, the real ale is a must, near Nottingham for weekend 22nd/23rd Sept. Needs to have some good grub too as we intend to meet up with some old friends who will travel to us and join us for dinner/supper etc. They are locals but will not have the slightest idea of the camping proximity.
Any recommendations would be welcome. I will search Camra and Beer in the Evening too.


----------



## 98918

*Pub Campsites*

Try uk campsites thet have a Pub-Site Section dave aka blackjack,let me know if you find one


----------



## 98918

Rose And Crown Pub - Ridgemont , Bedfordshire
Cross Keys - Bedford , Bedfordshire
Waterloo Inn - Buxton , Derbyshire
Knockerdown Inn - Ashbourne , Derbyshire
Ye Olde Royal Oak - Ashbourne , Derbyshire
Square And Compass - Malock

This might help not very good at copy & paste


----------



## Hampshireman

Wow! Thanks mate. Will research when home later. Watching Soton traffic at present on 52 camera monitors..


----------



## Alfa_Scud

*The Tan Hill Inn*

www.tanhillinn.com - the highest pub in the country, in the back of beyond located in Swaledale, accessible from Sedbergh to the west, Hawes to the south and Richmond to the east.

A pub well worth a visit, if nothing else just to say you've been there. They allow camping, either round the corner or across the road on hardstanding, no facilities mind. They serve Theakstons & Black Sheep beer, including Old Peculiar & Riggwelter, good falling down stuff, and the bar food is pretty decent & reasonably priced.

We were up there at weekend, & on a nice clear day as it was the views are superb. Failing that, if the day's a bit poo, theres always the log fire in the bar, and if you fancy a bit of exercise the Pennine way comes right past the door!!! 8O .

To be fair I thought the staff could have been a bit happier but the beer made up for it!


----------



## 89338

Stayed at one a couple of years ago, keep meaning to go back, look up Wizard Brewery , pub / brewery ( Norman Knight Inn )6 places with mains and showers. Good food and ale.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## grumpyman

www.theplassey.co.uk/caravanpark This place has its own Brewery,Restaurant,Bar and Golf Club with bar.


----------



## kijana

The "Pub with no Name"

South of Alton in Hampshire, can't remember the name of nearest village (it's miles from anywhere, & the pub is known as 'the pub with no name', mainly because it has no name).

Campsite is just a field next to the carpark, but the landlord would probably be happy to allow you to stay in his large carpark in a motorhome.

Superb range of hand-crafted ales.

Bruce


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Bruce,

Would that be this pub then?

http://stuartinns.com/whitehorse/pwnn_homenj.htm

Looks good so may give that a call one weekend.

Regards

Chris


----------



## kijana

Yep, that's the one!

Well found that man.

The beer is superb.

Bruce


----------



## artona

Hi Grumpyman

your link is not working is this the place

stew


----------



## griffly16

Hi,

I believe the Norman Knight Inn (Wizard brewery) has been sold. Think the brewer has moved somewhere to the Southwest. Unsure if the pub still allows camping in the field behind.

Griff

edit: http://www.thenormanknight.co.uk/the_norman_knight_pub.phtml

Looks like it still allows camping but the brewery has gone. :-(


----------



## Scotjimland

The Golden Lion, Kent

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2166


----------



## androidGB

Don't know about you but I feel this subject is far too important to be left to the vaguaries of casual posting.

I think a special section should be created where members can post their suggestions, like a mini campsite database. In fact it is their DUTY to do so :lol: :lol: 

What do think?


Andrew


----------



## 104477

Redshoot campsite in the New Forest has a micro brewery attached to it, very friendly place good food (and plenty of it) some excellent beers(tried so much I forget their names  ) and Reeedham Ferry Norfolk, by the river with a proper river cable ferry working, pub and restaurant, food good , beer good . Friendly owners whose family have been there since the forties. Had one major factor in common with Redshoot.... An abundance of rain.. some summer hey! ccasion5:


----------

